# Best Martial Arts Video Game



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just wondering out of all the martial arts video games out there which one is your fav?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2003)

i say my fav martial arts video game is Mortal Kombat Dealy Alliance

it is a great game you can chose the style of the fighters


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 12, 2003)

My fav fighter is soul calibur 2.  My fav action MA game is Enter the Matrix.  I think they did a good job of making the fighting fluid yet stylistic.  Could have done a better job with the camera though:shrug:


----------



## Elfan (Sep 12, 2003)

Street Fighter II

No contest.


----------



## jkn75 (Sep 12, 2003)

Virtua Fighter 4:Evolution. Cool quest mode, cool styles for only $20.


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

I loved Soulblade (which I think is basically the same as Soul Caliber, as it had most of the same characters).


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *I loved Soulblade (which I think is basically the same as Soul Caliber, as it had most of the same characters). *



I think it was called Soul Edge.  At least that's the one I remember in the arcade.

My favorite is Tekken Tag.  Jin and Jun are unstoppable!


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveSwords _
> *I think it was called Soul Edge.  At least that's the one I remember in the arcade.*



You are correct.  When they brought it out of the arcade and onto the consoles, they changed the name to Soul Blade - I'm not sure why.  Same game though.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 12, 2003)

Tekken for playability and styles

Marvel vs Konami for fun

DOA3 for the fine and fit (and bouncy) young ladies.


----------



## Elfan (Sep 13, 2003)

.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 13, 2003)

Mortal Kombat is mine


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 13, 2003)

Soul Calibur 2 0wns j00 all! My Raphael, Yoshimitsu and Lizardm man will destroy you


----------



## redfang (Sep 16, 2003)

Tekken, Rival Schools is still fun to play every now and then.  I picked up Ultimate Fighting Championship and was disappointed.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Sep 16, 2003)

Soul Calibur 2, hands down.


----------



## Hrrikane (Sep 16, 2003)

Tekken 4 has to be given its props.  Great graphics and the game has a good flow.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hrrikane _
> *Tekken 4 has to be given its props.  Great graphics and the game has a good flow. *



Tekken 4 is an awesome game by itself, but it just doesn't compare after playing Tekken Tag for so long.  Jin and Jun on a team are nigh unstoppable.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 16, 2003)

Soul Calibur 2 munches Tekken full stop. Guilty Gear X is pretty cool though


----------



## Elfan (Sep 16, 2003)

~*sigh*~

All these younguns just don't get it.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 19, 2003)

i have to go with samurai shodown.  if anyone has ever had neo geo they will know where i am coming from.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

Mortal Kombat stopped being a good game at II...that was the darkest one of the entire series...  I enjoy my Virtua Fighter 4...Pai is unstoppable...as for Soul Calibur II...I use Maxi, Kilik, and Talim...Tekken Tag...I use Law and Baek...just keep the oppenent from touching the ground with Baek's kicks and use Law's hands to keep'em back.  but Virtua Fighter's still my baby...actual fighting styles and systems and the body physics are just great.  SCII, the weapons physics are hands down the best around...and the only reason I use Maxi...chucks are my fav weapon.


----------

